# New to me, CZ 97 B



## poshot (Apr 2, 2013)

New to this forum. I have been shopping for a 45ACP for some time and finally bought a used 97B on Gun Broker. I actually sold 4 guns and a shot gun barrel on GB for far more than I expected and bought the Cz 97B. Well yesterday at the range a friend and I were shooting Rugers, 44 mag and 45 long at a gong at 100 yds. The gong is a 2 foot square, on a dirt bank, witch allows you to see where the missed shots hit the dirt. Good sport for old men. We could hit it often and sometimes 5 out of 6 tries. I tried the 97 B and was surprised to hit it and ring the gong about 1 out of 4 tries. I was holding about a foot over the target. This gun has proved to be every thing I expected and verified the good accounts that I had read on several forums. I was shooting Missouri Bullet lead 200 gr bullets with 231 powder and was happy with the cleaning, no leading in the barrel. I would like to purchase an extra magazine and possibly the slimmer aluminum grips. Is CZ Custom the only pace to buy these items?


----------



## goNYG (Apr 4, 2012)

you can get grips and mags from CZ's webstore. Hunting & Sporting Firearms and Accessories | CZ-USA


----------

